# Is something looming for sunday??



## skiberg (Dec 16, 2013)

It appears we may be looking at another chance for a decent storm Sunday. Anyone got any info on this?


----------



## Tin (Dec 16, 2013)

Little bit of snow for southern New England tomorrow afternoon/night. Saw freezing rain/rain for Friday for most areas.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2013)

I hope so I thinking south Vermont Mountainsnow unless rai* and snow for north Vermont. I wonder what weather people think for upcoming weekend of 21 and Sunday the .22.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 16, 2013)

There is another possibility out there for something around New Years.  I follow some of the bloggers on accuweather.   Even though they tend to predict 15 out of every 3 storms we ACTUALLY get, it is still fun to follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Dec 16, 2013)

Next weekend's storm looks like an inside runner. Warm and wet.


----------



## skiberg (Dec 16, 2013)

I am wondering that myself, but the forecast are still calling for all snow. Keeping the fingers crossed, but a lot of people have been saying its setting up for a warm storm somewhere in the near future.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2013)

Early indications from what I've seen is that you're going to have to go north to get snow.

Of course, it also depends if the storm is at night or during the day.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Tomorrow looks like they might pick up a couple/few inches. With my knee that's enough for me, don't know if I can handle anything deeper yet. Heading up in the morning so I have my fingers crossed. That'll be it for me until after the holiday. It would be nice to see them get some good snow for the holidays like last year. Historically though skiing usually isn't very good during the holidays. I often feel bad for families whose only opportunity to ski together is between Christmas & New Years.


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Tomorrow looks like they might pick up a couple/few inches. With my knee that's enough for me, don't know if I can handle anything deeper yet. Heading up in the morning so I have my fingers crossed. That'll be it for me until after the holiday. It would be nice to see them get some good snow for the holidays like last year. Historically though skiing usually isn't very good during the holidays. I often feel bad for families whose only opportunity to ski together is between Christmas & New Years.



Isn't very good because there are no deals, coverage can be crappy, and often it is crowded because of winter break!  Oh and yes the weather can vary!


----------



## Quietman (Dec 16, 2013)

12z GFS has showers on Friday and heavy rain on Sunday.


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Early indications from what I've seen is that you're going to have to go north to get snow.
> 
> Of course, it also depends if the storm is at night or during the day.



I see %ain or freezing %ain for Sunday based on reports that I see so far which stinks because we will end up with another refreeze.  Crossing my fingers!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 16, 2013)

dlague said:


> Isn't very good because there are no deals



That right there counts you out.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 16, 2013)

I havent looked at precipitation, but it's supposed to get VERY warm for at least 2 days (21st and 22nd I believe).  Might hit 70 in VA and 60 in NJ, so I imagine 50 is a possibility up north.

After that 2'ish day warm up it's going to get VERY cold again, so yeah, if there is rain, either get out your hockey gear or dont go skiing.


----------



## skiberg (Dec 16, 2013)

Nothing I see yet seems to be able to pinpoint the track of the storm. If it comes in west it will probably be to warm, but if it stays east looks like we may get pounded. I think the verdict on this thing is still quite a bit off. Keep the faith.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 16, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I havent looked at precipitation, but it's supposed to get VERY warm for at least 2 days (21st and 22nd I believe).  Might hit 70 in VA and 60 in NJ, so I imagine 50 is a possibility up north.
> 
> After that 2'ish day warm up it's going to get VERY cold again, so yeah, if there is rain, either get out your hockey gear or dont go skiing.


Will be HAPPY to be on a plane to Steamboat Saturday morning……Yay me !


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I havent looked at precipitation, but it's supposed to get VERY warm for at least 2 days (21st and 22nd I believe).  Might hit 70 in VA and 60 in NJ, so I imagine 50 is a possibility up north.
> 
> After that 2'ish day warm up it's going to get VERY cold again, so yeah, if there is rain, either get out your hockey gear or dont go skiing.


Stowe and Jay rain so maybe I will not go away this weekend for skiing and stay home and speed no money.


----------



## skiberg (Dec 16, 2013)

Here is NWS outlook as posted on NEK. Even this is better than flat rain. 
...A MORE INLAND TRACK OF THE LOW IS EXPECTED AND THIS WOULD
SUGGEST PERHAPS SOME SNOW AT THE ONSET FOLLOWED BY A CHANGEOVER
TO RAIN AND THEN SOME SNOW ON THE BACKSIDE. WHILE A VARIETY OF
TRACK SCENARIOS EXISTS...THE IDEA THAT CHANCES FOR PRECIPITATION
WILL BE INCREASING ON SUNDAY LOOKS MORE AND MORE LIKELY. HAVE
INCREASED CHANCES FOR RAIN AND SNOW ON SUNDAY...BUT STILL KEPT
PROBABILITIES IN THE CHANCE CATEGORY.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't normally use emoticons, but....uke:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I don't normally use emoticons, but....uke:



Looks like North Vermont hills will not get hit.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sharpen up your Skis Boys and Girls! :-o


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Looks like North Vermont hills will not get hit.



Always finding the positive....love it!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2013)

MommaBear said:


> Always finding the positive....love it!



Thanks I am really thinking of going North Vermont this weekend, anyone have a couch I could sleep on Lol. Maybe I try a hostile from that thread for Stowe or Jay. Any others from here want to split a cheap hotel room this weekend?
Bolton Valley Saturday and maybe the Bush on Sunday I glad I got my Vermont ski card.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 17, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I havent looked at precipitation, but it's supposed to get VERY warm for at least 2 days (21st and 22nd I believe).  Might hit 70 in VA and 60 in NJ, so I imagine 50 is a possibility up north.
> 
> After that 2'ish day warm up it's going to get VERY cold again, so yeah, if there is rain, either get out your hockey gear or dont go skiing.



I'm having a hard time seeing how it gets so warm.  Not that I don't believe it but even here in NNJ we have pretty decent snow pack right now.  It seems to me that until its wiped out (there are predictions of this) it would have a pretty hard time getting to the temps they are saying.  Got to track this closely as I'm due to be up at Gore this weekend for a race.  We shall see.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> That right there counts you out.



Hahaha!  Well not totally we plan on going to Black Mountain of Maine ($15) on Xmas Eve and Sunday River on Xmas which is the last day of their movie voucher (comp technically $20 for the movie)!  Then we will bite the bullet in New Year's Eve at Gunstock!   So not a total loss.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 17, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Tomorrow looks like they might pick up a couple/few inches. With my knee that's enough for me, don't know if I can handle anything deeper yet. Heading up in the morning so I have my fingers crossed. That'll be it for me until after the holiday



Change of plans. Didn't feel like driving in the snow this morning so I postponed till tomorrow. It would be different if I was already up there & only had to drive 10 miles to the ski area but why drive 280 miles in snow if you don't have to. I'll still get 3 days of skiing in which was the original plan anyway.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2013)

Still Mountainsnow forecast for rain this weekend of ?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2013)

Saturday the 21 I thinking maybe going to Mountsnow and Sunday the 22 the Bush hopefully it will not rai? at MT snow to Saturday night. What do other forecasts see for this scenario?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Saturday the 21 I thinking maybe going to Mountsnow and Sunday the 22 the Bush hopefully it will not rai? at MT snow to Saturday night. What do other forecasts see for this scenario?



12Z GFS is in and it looks warm and wet Saturday evening through Monday. You might be able to squeeze something in Saturday or Monday, but Sunday looks like a total wash.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2013)

I sure hope that we do not get too wet or else water will get deep in the base and a refreeze with out new flakes will suck.  Hopefully Sunday River will be far enough north!


----------



## Quietman (Dec 17, 2013)

yeggous said:


> 12Z GFS is in and it looks warm and wet Saturday evening through Monday. You might be able to squeeze something in Saturday or Monday, but Sunday looks like a total wash.



But the 12z NAM is trending colder for Friday's smaller event.   Sunday does not look good at this point.  I'm heading up to the Crotch to enjoy this afternoon's fresh pow!


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 17, 2013)

Great.....and I will be at Gore on Sunday for a race. At least Whiteface looks ok for Saturdays race.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 17, 2013)

andrec10 said:


> Great.....and I will be at Gore on Sunday for a race. At least Whiteface looks ok for Saturdays race.



See ya at Gore Sunday.  Not sure I'll ski with the forecast but I'm scheduled to be there.  The boy will be excited to hear your son will be there.  He enjoyed him last year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiberg (Dec 17, 2013)

I think there is still some hope, albeit slight. Weather Canada is calling for snow for around Montreal north. Also, the GFS and Euro are not in agreement. I think GFS is showing a chance for more snow than Euro. If this thing can move a little East we may end up ok. I don't see any way around rain, but we may be able to get a snow-rain- snow event, with some decent wrap around moisture in the backend.  really need someone who is an expert to give an opinion.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 17, 2013)

4aprice said:


> See ya at Gore Sunday.  Not sure I'll ski with the forecast but I'm scheduled to be there.  The boy will be excited to hear your son will be there.  He enjoyed him last year.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I am not going to pay to ski either if the forecast holds up. See ya there!


----------



## yeggous (Dec 17, 2013)

At this point my best guess is that you *might* squeeze in skiing on Saturday before the rain starts. Sunday looks like a total washout. Monday will be one of those days that likely starts as slush and refreezes as the day progresses. Tuesday is back to winter, but we'll probably have lost all the ungroomed. Get at it by the end of this week if you want it!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 17, 2013)

yeggous said:


> Tuesday is back to winter, but *we'll probably have lost all the ungroomed.*



Hopefully resorts groom all the ungroomed in anticipation of the weather.  I'm a HUGE proponent of natural trail skiing, but you have to use common sense in terms of preserving your assets.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Tomorrow, Thurs & Fri are going to be sweat. Probably just hang at K & not venture around. To early to be burning coupons although I could hit Mountain Snow (sp?) on the way up for $35 (ski club app. day). Doubt it though.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2013)

So still thinking of doing Mountain snow on Saturday and Sunday the Bush has weather forecast stayed the same for the weekend?


----------



## Quietman (Dec 18, 2013)

12z GFS is trending colder to include a good dose of freezing rain.  I'd rather have plain rain than power outages.  I just hope that we can still move the track farther south!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 18, 2013)

Local weather here is saying there is potential for a significant freezing rain event. We have had little wind since all of our snow fell and the branches of the evergreens are loaded with snow. Adding a bunch of freezing rain weight to those branches could be VERY messy.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 18, 2013)

Quietman said:


> 12z GFS is trending colder to include a good dose of freezing rain.  I'd rather have plain rain than power outages.  I just hope that we can still move the track farther south!!



The best hope right now would be for it to track further to the northwest keeping the huge slug of rain to the west of the northeast.  It will get warm but less precip.  Expect it to be quite foggy this weekend in the mountains.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2013)

4aprice said:


> The best hope right now would be for it to track further to the northwest keeping the huge slug of rain to the west of the northeast.  It will get warm but less precip.  Expect it to be quite foggy this weekend in the mountains.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



For Jay and or Stowe rain their to?


----------



## skiberg (Dec 18, 2013)

Based upon what I am seeing, it looks like you are going to need to get north of Montreal to be certain for an all snow event. So it appears yes at least some rain at Jay and Stowe and a real chance for a devastating ice storm. Elevation is not going to help with this storm as it is very powerful warm air overriding the cold. I think it the higher you go the warmer it will be.


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2013)

Kind of sucks because the perfect conditions we have been experiencing will disappear and turn in to refrozen surface that will get skied off quickly with the break coming up.  Xmas day skiing might not be so good!  I am crossing my fingers for the best!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2013)

skiberg said:


> Based upon what I am seeing, it looks like you are going to need to get north of Montreal to be certain for an all snow event. So it appears yes at least some rain at Jay and Stowe and a real chance for a devastating ice storm. Elevation is not going to help with this storm as it is very powerful warm air overriding the cold. I think it the higher you go the warmer it will be.



Can't do Canada maybe I skip this weekend and stay local and have memories of last weekend beautiful snow in my head.


----------



## skiberg (Dec 18, 2013)

NE skiing can be so frustrating. Just as it gets good, the weather gods spoil it. However, if we get several inches of sleet, it might not be all bad and might set a hell of a bottom in the woods.


----------



## Big Game (Dec 18, 2013)

Hot water can freeze faster than cold water. It's crazy but 100% true. It's call the Mpemba effect. Yeah. Unf'nbelievable!

So I says, yeah forecast, keep it up, keep it up, that is all the quicker that more SNOW is going to fall down on our precious Christmas dreams.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 18, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't go beyond the Poconos for XMas eve, and the refreeze is making me consider waiting until after Christmas when I can head further north. Looks like comparatively smooth sailing on the long range forecasts after this warm up, and possibly snow on New Years Day. Should be sufficient time to recover.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2013)

On Saturday how much rain while skiing in West Dover Mountain Snow lol? I thinking ski with water outer coat . Then drive to Jay, Smuggs stowe, Bush maybe Sunday have a half snow day up here. Snow was so great last weekend don't want to say hookers good bye.


----------



## Abominable (Dec 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> don't want to say hookers good bye.



You're not paying them for sex - you're paying them to leave!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2013)

Abominable said:


> You're not paying them for sex - you're paying them to leave!



I might it a great deal lol.


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm heading to Burke tomorrow/Friday.

http://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Burke-Mountain-Vermont/forecasts/200

I'm finding the above site to eclipsing snowforecast.com  in terms of altitude-specific information.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like we are SCREWED for Sunday.......


----------



## tipsdown (Dec 19, 2013)

Don't know if we can trust this but Saddleback looks good even for Sunday.

*http://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Saddleback-Mountain-Rangeley-Maine/forecasts/500

http://www.snowforecast.com/component/content/article/4502-saddleback-maine

*


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2013)

They might not get rain, but there's a chance it could be thaw-freeze, making for some crust.  Even Tim Kelly thinks so.  Here is report from a couple hours ago.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2013)

billski said:


> I'm heading to Burke tomorrow/Friday.
> 
> http://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Burke-Mountain-Vermont/forecasts/200
> 
> I'm finding the above site to eclipsing snowforecast.com  in terms of altitude-specific information.



Have fun I was thinking either Burke or Stowe or Jay for Saturday and no skiing Sunday. I be looking foward to your trip report.


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Have fun I was thinking either Burke or Stowe or Jay for Saturday and no skiing Sunday. I be looking foward to your trip report.


Burke is a day trip and I won't be back until late, so not sure I'll get it posted before you leave.  Burke is mostly ungroomed right now, which is what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2013)

billski said:


> Burke is a day trip and I won't be back until late, so not sure I'll get it posted before you leave.  Burke is mostly ungroomed right now, which is what I'm looking forward to.



I watch the weather if looks like snow and not to much rain I probably drive to Burke on Saturday and maybe ski Sunday to. Still have fun Billski great great conditions now enjoy it.


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I watch the weather if looks like snow and not to much rain I probably drive to Burke on Saturday and maybe ski Sunday to. Still have fun Billski great great conditions now enjoy it.


*http://tinyurl.com/lndvwo4
Don't decide until Friday night.*


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## andrec10 (Dec 19, 2013)

billski said:


>



Oh the Horror!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2013)

Actually might go to Mountsnow on Saturday rai? doesn't look like to much Saturday wet snow I like.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 20, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Tomorrow, Thurs & Fri are going to be sweat. Probably just hang at K & not venture around.


Yes it was & yes I did.

Started raining today about 1pm

Said goodbye.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes it was & yes I did.
> 
> Started raining today about 1pm
> 
> Said goodbye.



I might go to Mountainsnow tomorrow wet snow I be okay with ic I don't like.


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I might go to Mountainsnow tomorrow wet snow I be okay with ic I don't like.


Go to Mt. Snow.  From what I hear, the bad weather comes in tomorrow/sat night.  NH has Ice Storm warnings on their variable message boards on the highway tonight from the top of the state to the bottom.  But whatever you do, get a good coat of wax on your skis.  Preferably hot wax and preferably above 0C wax.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2013)

billski said:


> Go to Mt. Snow.  From what I hear, the bad weather comes in tomorrow/sat night.  NH has Ice Storm warnings on their variable message boards on the highway tonight from the top of the state to the bottom.  But whatever you do, get a good coat of wax on your skis.  Preferably hot wax and preferably above 0C wax.



Thanks for advice. I probably if I fall asleep soon. Drive from were I live 3.5 one way I do it. Glad you enjoyed QQQ BURKE lol today. Less then .08 of rai tomorrow during the day no bad.I got great shell. It be fun ride in bubble stay dry no crowded. I sold .
Wax at Mountainsnow probably. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## MVinME (Dec 20, 2013)

Hopefully it leaves the far north alone...


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Eye in the sky forecast in VT. today was for all rain south of rt.2. Rain, freezing rain & all kinds of funk thru southern Quebec. All snow at sea level for Quebec City.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2013)

Car came in ahead if going to hills today for turns.


----------



## dlague (Dec 21, 2013)

Was hoping to hit Gunstock but my family does not feel like making spring weather turns!  Feeling bummed out about this weather!  I am ok with this in March but this weekend not so much. Refreeze will happen in Christmas Eve day which sucks since we planned on skiing then!  Probably be a a skating rink or death cookies every where!  Obviously not taking this well!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 21, 2013)

dlague said:


> Refreeze will happen in Christmas Eve day which sucks since we planned on skiing then!  Probably be a a skating rink or death cookies every where!  Obviously not taking this well!



I'm planning to be at Pats on Tuesday burning a voucher.   Haven't been on skis in 3 wks and am itching so will just make the best of it!

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2013)

We are in the middle of a serious ICE storm a half inch down last nite , another half inch to an inch expected overnite  as the heaviest freezing rain is expected tonite . Shades of our great ice storm of 1998 , sure hope power stays on . Our entire extended family was coming today but that is on hold till Monday and that is contingent on POWER . Ice is the worst condition , you can move snow with equipment but this crap renders you damn near helpless


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> We are in the middle of a serious ICE storm a half inch down last nite , another half inch to an inch expected overnite  as the heaviest freezing rain is expected tonite . Shades of our great ice storm of 1998 , sure hope power stays on . Our entire extended family was coming today but that is on hold till Monday and that is contingent on POWER . Ice is the worst condition , you can move snow with equipment but this crap renders you damn near helpless


Sorry Warp be safe.


----------



## fbrissette (Dec 21, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> We are in the middle of a serious ICE storm a half inch down last nite , another half inch to an inch expected overnite  as the heaviest freezing rain is expected tonite . Shades of our great ice storm of 1998 , sure hope power stays on . Our entire extended family was coming today but that is on hold till Monday and that is contingent on POWER . Ice is the worst condition , you can move snow with equipment but this crap renders you damn near helpless




Been raining all day up at Jay.  Temps in the high 30s.  Depressing.


----------



## Tin (Dec 21, 2013)

In 72 hours at Crotched it went from 18" stashes in the trees to dirt patches and thin cover on main trails. Hope they get rain so they will be able to blow.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 21, 2013)

The bumps on UFO were great on Thursday night, but it was tempered by the fact that they would be gone very soon.


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2013)

Tin said:


> In 72 hours at Crotched it went from 18" stashes in the trees to dirt patches and thin cover on main trails. Hope they get rain so they will be able to blow.


When Peaks brought in the snowmaking equipment it was amazing to see that they could blanket all the slopes in 7 days.  Say what you want about its size, that's pretty impressive relative to the amount of revenue generated.


----------



## Tin (Dec 21, 2013)

There are no bumps to be had. The ones under the Rocket have rock and dirt in the troughs. The bumps themselves are so soft you go through them. UFO is almost bare and there is dirt and rocks showing.on.Satellite and Plutos. They might be staring lower Plutos from scratch come Monday.


----------



## Tin (Dec 21, 2013)

billski said:


> When Peaks brought in the snowmaking equipment it was amazing to see that they could blanket all the slopes in 7 days.  Say what you want about its size, that's pretty impressive relative to the amount of revenue generated.



Love it but they cant when the snowmaking pond is mud. Actually hoping for rain or they wont recover until a few good storms.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 21, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> We are in the middle of a serious ICE storm a half inch down last nite , another half inch to an inch expected overnite  as the heaviest freezing rain is expected tonite . Shades of our great ice storm of 1998 , sure hope power stays on . Our entire extended family was coming today but that is on hold till Monday and that is contingent on POWER . Ice is the worst condition , you can move snow with equipment but this crap renders you damn near helpless



Your area is a major topic on The Weather Channel, good luck Warp, hope all goes well for you and yours, ice sucks. Merry Christmas, if that's possible.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 21, 2013)

Tin said:


> Love it but they cant when the snowmaking pond is mud. Actually hoping for rain or they wont recover until a few good storms.



I was there thurs, bumps were great under the lift and UFO as well. I'm most likely going back monday just to keep my ski legs. Last year, they did seed a mogul field right under the valley lift, hope they do the same if a storm doesn't come in.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Your area is a major topic on The Weather Channel, good luck Warp, hope all goes well for you and yours, ice sucks. Merry Christmas, if that's possible.


 

Thanks guys , one and all , here we are in hr 56 of this . About inch and half of ice , had to hand shovel sun room roof and a back porch roof , broke a shear pin in my big Ariens , nobody had the part . So had to drive 49 mile round trip in a blizzard to get the right pins .. Bought several.   Good news is we still have power , warning continues thru 11 pm . All roads closed , travel banned . But hey we are warm , my drives and walks are now plowed and the streets in town are great considering the gawd awful weather ..


Hopefully we are grinning tomorrow AND the whole clan arrives too..

Merry .Christmas to all you guys and thanks again for thekind words


----------



## Quietman (Dec 22, 2013)

How about this for a lift report from Sunday River for today. Don't know if its ice or.....


Lift #
Lift Name
Current Status
11	Little White Cap Quad	Closed
10	White Heat Quad	       Closed
9	White Cap Quad	             Open
4	Locke Mountain Triple	On Hold
1	Barker Mountain Express Closed
8	Spruce Peak Triple	 Closed
7	Chondola	                     Closed
2	South Ridge Express	On Hold
16	Sundance Surface Lift	Open
6	North Peak Express	Closed
3	Quantum Leap Triple	Closed
12	Aurora Peak Quad	       Closed
15	OZ Quad	                    Closed
14	Jordan Bowl Express	Closed
13	Jordan Mountain Double	Closed


----------



## fbrissette (Dec 22, 2013)

Quietman said:


> How about this for a lift report from Sunday River for today. Don't know if its ice or.....
> 
> 
> Lift #
> ...



Ice very likely.  Jay peak ran the Village chair (the one close to my condo) most of the night to avoid freeze-up.  i assume they did the same for the other lifts.

EDIT: it appears as if Jay peak is closed for the day


----------



## fbrissette (Dec 22, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks guys , one and all , here we are in hr 56 of this . About inch and half of ice , had to hand shovel sun room roof and a back porch roof , broke a shear pin in my big Ariens , nobody had the part . So had to drive 49 mile round trip in a blizzard to get the right pins .. Bought several.   Good news is we still have power , warning continues thru 11 pm . All roads closed , travel banned . But hey we are warm , my drives and walks are now plowed and the streets in town are great considering the gawd awful weather ..
> 
> 
> Hopefully we are grinning tomorrow AND the whole clan arrives too..
> ...



This brings back memories of the 1998 ice storm...  Be safe and have a merry christmas.


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2013)

Massena New reports this morning:

STATE  OF EMERGENCY.......NO TRAVEL ON ANY ROADS IN ST. LAWRENCE COUNTY UNLESS  YOUR EMPLOYER IS ALCOA, NYPA, SEAWAY, HOSPITAL OR AREA NURSING  HOMES.....IF YOU ARE ON THE ROADS, YOU WILL BE STOPPED AND  TICKETED........THE MALL IS CLOSED, SO DON'T ATTEMPT TO GO SHOPPING!!!!


----------



## Tin (Dec 22, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks guys , one and all , here we are in hr 56 of this . About inch and half of ice , had to hand shovel sun room roof and a back porch roof , broke a shear pin in my big Ariens , nobody had the part . So had to drive 49 mile round trip in a blizzard to get the right pins .. Bought several.   Good news is we still have power , warning continues thru 11 pm . All roads closed , travel banned . But hey we are warm , my drives and walks are now plowed and the streets in town are great considering the gawd awful weather ..
> 
> 
> Hopefully we are grinning tomorrow AND the whole clan arrives too..
> ...



Happy to hear you still have power, are warm, and things are looking OK up there road wise.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 22, 2013)

billski said:


> Massena New reports this morning:
> 
> STATE  OF EMERGENCY.......NO TRAVEL ON ANY ROADS IN ST. LAWRENCE COUNTY UNLESS  YOUR EMPLOYER IS ALCOA, NYPA, SEAWAY, HOSPITAL OR AREA NURSING  HOMES.....*IF YOU ARE ON THE ROADS, YOU WILL BE STOPPED AND  TICKETED*........THE MALL IS CLOSED, SO DON'T ATTEMPT TO GO SHOPPING!!!!



That's too extreme.  Common sense should rule the day rather than making the area a police state.  Hell, I drove all over town during the 1998 ice storm with 4wd + snow tires, and had no problems.  If I got stuck, I was SOOL, which is as life should be.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 22, 2013)

All snow gone in Monroe NY. Sad day.


----------



## fbrissette (Dec 22, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Common sense should rule the day



It's the lack of common sense that dictates warnings like that.  You'd be surprised how many idiots with RWD and worn-out all season tires tried to get out in such weather.  I doubt you would get ticketed.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 22, 2013)

Tin said:


> In 72 hours at Crotched it went from 18" stashes in the trees to dirt patches and thin cover on main trails. Hope they get rain so they will be able to blow.



It is depressing to see how much snow they lost. I'd say about 2 feet is gone. Dirt is working through on Pluto's. They've got the portable fan guns lined up on the unopened terrain just waiting for the temperatures and water.

As of last night the pond was still pretty empty but was starting to refill with melt water. Anybody get a look today? It was amazing to see the strikingly brownish-yellow artificial snow from the bottom water.

Crotched has impressive capacity if they have the water. That is one big bonus of fan guns which aren't restricted by compressor capacity. It's amazing to me that Peak Resorts runs Crotched and Wildcat / Attitash so differently. They've invested lots of money in Crotched and have a great mountain to show for it.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 22, 2013)

yeggous said:


> Crotched has impressive capacity if they have the water. That is one big bonus of fan guns which aren't restricted by compressor capacity. It's amazing to me that Peak Resorts runs Crotched and Wildcat / Attitash so differently. They've invested lots of money in Crotched and have a great mountain to show for it.



A big difference is that Crotched was basically rebuilt from scratch in 2003. Nothing from the old mountain was used except for the West double which got a rebuilt drive by Dopp./CTEC.  Since they had to install a new system, going with fan guns made sense on a smaller mountain.  Redoing Wildcat's and/or Attitash's systems would be a much bigger project, but after this year's issues, it would appear that some investment is needed.  Peaks has invested in fan guns(and the 6 pack) for Mt. Snow, but the local competition is much greater, and it is much closer to the NY/CT metro area to bring in the crowds.  Skier visit are 4x greater than Attitash or Wildcat. 

The dirt showing on Crotched's webcam under the bottom of the Rocket is an area that only had a thin manmade cover as they have it roped off for the chair's loading area.


----------

